# New Brunswick EOI Form



## shnaeemriaz (May 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I am filling EOI Form (NBPNP Express Entry Labour Market Stream Self-Assessment Form)for New Brunswick Immigration. But I am bit confused what i have to write in below fields. 

1- Job Seeker Validation:
2- Express Entry Key #:

Can anyone guide me who has already filled and send it to on their email address.

waiting for your response.

Thanks,
Naeem Riaz


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

Those are pretty basic questions. Express Entry FIle No. is the number you get when you enter your application into the Express Entry profile. Job Seeker Validation is the job bank validation number you get when you enter your express entry profile and they also issue you a validation number to post your resume into the job bank. 

Hope that helps. I am going to suggest that you contact an ICCRC licensed authorized representative to help you with the NBPNP program - it sounds like you might want some help with this. 

It will cost you some money but you are talking about getting your PR in Canada so it would be worth it to pay rather than to jeopardize the opprotunity

/SNIP/


----------



## mushtaq4 (Nov 19, 2015)

Dear Naeem,

You must go through the New Brunswick immigration web site.

All the related information is given there. 

BR
muhstaq.


----------

